
I pitched my startup to Y Combinator for $150k and got rejected (15 min vid) - rmason
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hLMOVBzz2o
======
mortdeus
I don't get the point of this? Are you just documenting your overall
experience or are you trying to get insight into why they might have rejected
funding your startup?

Where at in the video do you start discussing your app's pitch.

